# Apple offers to pay Google $1 per device



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

> The patent wars continue to wage on all around the world. It’s been a little while since Samsung and Apple had their day in court, and while that skirmish is far from over it is now time for Motorola and Apple to enter the courtroom.
> 
> Motorola feels that Apple is infringing on several FRAND patents that have to do with how every smartphone in existence connects to WiFi and cellular networks. Since Apple makes smartphones, and Google is looking to use their newly acquired Motorola as a weapon, the two companies are only a few days away from the courtroom. Apple has placed an offer in a filing to the US District Court of $1 per device moving forward, and I have a hard time believing Google/Motorola will accept.
> 
> ...


 Apple offers to pay Google $1 per device


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

I vote for Google. Take $2.35 per device and make Apple realize that they are not the only one with patents.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey how come google is not greedy now? Or not a patent troll? The patent office is messing it up for everyone, but Whatever, carry on being polarised for no reason


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

Its Party time!!

*"A Dollar a day to Google, keeps the Apple away"*


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Hey how come google is not greedy now? Or not a patent troll? The patent office is messing it up for everyone, but Whatever, carry on being polarised for no reason


Troll Guyz.. Now  a days.. Sueing others is trend... Apple Trolled


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Hey how come google is not greedy now? Or not a patent troll? The patent office is messing it up for everyone, but Whatever, carry on being polarised for no reason



Apple can patent a shape but Google can't get money for genuine reason ??


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2012)

How come only google's reasons are genuine and apple's reasons are troll? Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, for one, Apple started this mess and therefore needs to be whipped on the arse like a naughty boy.


----------



## josin (Nov 18, 2012)

if the news is true then Google can go against Windows too. Anyway now it seems that we can call some one else( read as apple ) as  COPY CAT apart from sammy.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2012)

josin said:


> if the news is true then Google can go against Windows too. Anyway now it seems that we can call some one else( read as apple ) as  COPY CAT apart from sammy.



Apple did not copy. It used a patented technology (in this case) without paying licensing to Motorola.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2012)

Nokia. Nokia started this mess by suing apple first. 

Also, part of the patent wars was in acuiring or buying out patents. No one is pointing out that google bought these patents and did not develop them, a point repeatedly raised agains apple.
Droid users are already paying microsoft heavily, in a similar arrangement to the one above. RIM, MS, Ericcsson, Apple and others outbid google for the nortel patents, only then google thought it was a good idea to pick up motorola. Not for the brand that saved the matrix and jurassic park... But for their patents. Not an evil, troll, greedy move? Not really, but it would have been called that if apple picked up the company for the same reasons.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 18, 2012)

I understand apple wants a lot more than just 1$ per device from other manufacturers who infringe on its so-called patents (most of which deal with visual elements that shouldn't be allowed to be patentable in the first place). Hence I feel google should pursue for much more than just 1$.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

Apple - Press Info - Apple Reports Fourth Quarter Results

Q4-12 earnings says it sold "26.9 Million iPhones". Let's assume it is gonna sell atleast 25 Million iPhones in Q1-13. That means, *25 Million $* is a profit for Google just from Apple.

Just note that this is only for iPhones. If we add, iPads,iPod touch - that will be a staggering amount to Google.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 18, 2012)

and if  per device then ..Whooping 56 mil $


----------



## techno (Nov 19, 2012)

party....


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 19, 2012)

Apple brought this upon themselves. They thoroughly deserve this. If HTC has to pay something like ~$10 per device to Apple for rather lame-ass patents, then why not Apple pay $1 to google for some proper technical patents. Using a patent without permission is not different from copying. In fact this is intellectual theft. 

We are talking about something related to how the phones work, not about rectangles with rounded edges.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2012)

they need to hire more lawyers and lesser developers.... patent thing has turned into an ugly. buisness.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I understand apple wants a lot more than just 1$ per device from other manufacturers who infringe on its so-called patents (most of which deal with visual elements that shouldn't be allowed to be patentable in the first place). Hence I feel google should pursue for much more than just 1$.




This. Rectangle with rounded corners is not technology. Think about Intel forcing AMD to make CPUs circular or something like that.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> This. Rectangle with rounded corners is not technology. Think about Intel forcing AMD to make CPUs circular or something like that.



 I would prefer a triangular design instead of circle. :


----------



## mohityadavx (Nov 19, 2012)

Dont give a damn about who sues whom being a law student IPR has just become even more lucrative


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, also don't give a damn on what ground they are suing. The more vague the logic, the more lucrative it is.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2012)

This is like fulliautomatix haggling with unhygienix over the price of a rotting fish and then the entire village ends up fighting


----------



## harshatiyya (Nov 23, 2012)

this is simple.. trolling a troller(apple) doesnt considered as trolling. . ppl here hate apple cuz its greedy and wants to run a monopoly without healthy competition,, well this is only my view.


----------

